# Not dilated at 38 weeks



## jemar (Nov 9, 2005)

Is this normal? Anything I can do to get things moving? I'm drinking raspberry leaf tea, walking.... Baby is head down and engaged but I'm not dilated at all.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I wasn't at 38 weeks. Heck, I wasn't at 41 weeks......I didn't start till I neared 41.5-42ish.

What number baby is this for you?


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

It's totally and completely normal. You can go from no dilation to full dilation in an hour, or you can be dilated to five and walk around for weeks with no labor.

I would just refuse any additional internal exams. They don't tell your MW/doctor anything valuable, and can often be used against you in terms of future interventions.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I went from not dialated at all to giving birth in about 6 hours. Seriously.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I also never dilate until I'm in hard labor.

Ditto exactly what mselle07 said.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Totally normal.

It's been a few years since I had my babies (found this thread thru the new posts clicky-thingie at the top), but I do remember how impatient I was to just have my baby _out_ in the final weeks....

But like fine wine, you just can't rush these things. I reckon the reason why you're not dialated at 38 weeks is that your bub is still cookin'.


----------



## Sanguine (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm only 1 cm at 41w2 days. At 38 weeks, they couldn't even find the darn cervix, it was so far back. So I guess you're par for the course!







Good luck... hang in there.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Definitely refuse all other cervix checks! They don't tell you anything. I have a friend who was told at 36 weeks that she was 3 cm dilated, and of course she assumed that she'd go into labor any minute, but just like most first-time moms, she went 10 days post due date.

The fact that your baby is already engaged is *great*. All you can do now is try to find every little bit of patience that you have left in you, and remember that your baby WILL come, and SOON, and let go of any desire you have to influence when it will happen.

Don't worry and keep those hands outta there!

HTH!

Lex


----------



## shanesmama (May 11, 2005)

I never dilated untill I was in the beginning stages of labor. When I relized Hmm these braxton hicks are coming at regular intervals. I started the beginnings of labor Monday night gave birth Wed, at 41 weeks.


----------



## jemar (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks all. Was just curious because a few moms I know walked around dilated a week or two before labor. Everyone is different I guess. This IS baby number one but the women in my family tend to go early and fast. It will be interesting to see if the trend continues. We still have a lot to do around the house so I'm not trying to will the babe out yet.

PS--They love to do internals at my ob gyn. Urgh. That's a whole other story....


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

Dilation tells you absolutely nothing. Sing the war song but put 'dilation checks' in the place of 'war'

"dilation checks, hu, what is it good for, absolutely noth'en. SAY IT AGAIN!"









Really, it tells you and the dr/midwife nothing it terms of how long it will be before labor starts, how long getting labor will last etc. NOTHING!! Many women will dilate to 4-5 or even more cm. before labor starts. I had a friend that was at 7 cm when her midwife checked her. Labor did start that day but it was still a long drawn out labor. And someone can be totally closed and be holding their baby 4 hours later.

I believe dilation checks in labor are useless too unless it is the one that happens when the urge to push happens and caregiver wants to make sure you are 10.

I had an argument in the baby center chat rooms when I was pregnant with my 3rd. I was 40 weeks along and <gasp> didn't know how far dilated I was. I was having a mostly unassisted pregnancy. They gals in there were so shocked. "how will you know that your body is doing what it is supposed to be doing"







: I didn't have any checks during labor either.

How soft was your cervix? That might tell you something. (might!) Evening primrose oil will help soften it. Taken orally and vagionally. If your cervix is already soft then don't worry about it.


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

I never dialate. I've sworn off internal exams because all they do is frustrate me. They'll check me and I'm not even 1 cm dialated. So I think it'll be days before the baby shows. Usually I have my babies within 24 hours.


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

It sounds like, from your later post, that you may run into resistance if you want to refuse the next vaginal exam.....is that correct? It may be helpful to have a few phrases to use, to have your wishes respected (if you truly want to avoid these exams)

"Before I allow an exam this time, I want to discuss exactly what information you are hoping to get."
(We want to see how far dilated and/or effaced your cervix is)
"So, what I hear you saying is that by checking my cervix, you want to see if I am dilated or effaced. How does this information effect my care at this point? Will this tell us when my labor will start? Will it gives us an indication of my or my baby's health? Is there evidence that this information is generally helpful? Or, does the information really not gives us any conclusive information?"
(Insert their answer)
"I see. Well, at this point, I am going to forego the exam. If there is an apparent and obvious need for one at a later time, then I would be willing to discuss it then."

If they give you any flack, just be a broken record~
"No thank you, I am going to forego the exam at this time."
"I understand it is policy, but I am going to forego the exam at this time. Should there be an obvious need later, than we can certainly reconsider."

DO NOT take your pants off!!!! If the nurse brings you back, and then goes to get the doctor, leave your pants on!!!! They can't do a vaginal exam if your pants are still on.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

very normal

I'm one of those who walks around at 4cm for a couple weeks. It REALLY doesn't mean anything. Not a shorter labor, an easier birth, an early birth... nothing!


----------



## jemar (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Wildthing. That was my plan.... I just won't take my pants off! I laughed out loud when I read your post.

Obviously, I have problems with my practice that didn't present themselves until recently so I'm sort of stuck. But I'm trying to make the best of it. I just play dumb when I don't want to do something.


----------



## janellesmommy (Jun 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital*
I went from not dialated at all to giving birth in about 6 hours. Seriously.

Oh, yeah? Well, I went from zero cm to birth in 4 hours! So there!


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

I walk around til 40 + weeks not dilated at all. It is normal. I have had 5 kids and my last one went until 40 weeks 4 days, no dilation until labor started.


----------

